# In search of Park FRS-1 repair stand



## carlgauger3 (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm looking for the discontinued Park Tool FRS-1 repair stand. If you have one and are interested in selling it, please contact me!



https://www.parktool.com/product/frame-repair-stand-frs-1


----------



## Pickle Rick (Jul 29, 2021)

I have one, would want to replace it with a similar Park stand. I don’t use the frame repair feature very often, so I could do with a regular PRS. If you can replace my stand, the FRS is yours.


----------



## canopus (Sep 17, 2009)

Pickle Rick said:


> I have one, would want to replace it with a similar Park stand. I don’t use the frame repair feature very often, so I could do with a regular PRS. If you can replace my stand, the FRS is yours.


Hi, Do you still have your Park FRS1 stand you want to trade? I know this has been awhile. And dont know if the other use got a hold of you. but I would be interested in a trade. I have a Park double stand with one clamp if you would be interested.


----------



## Igluetubulars (Aug 1, 2017)

Pickle Rick said:


> I have one, would want to replace it with a similar Park stand. I don’t use the frame repair feature very often, so I could do with a regular PRS. If you can replace my stand, the FRS is yours.


Rick,

If the stand you have is still available, I'd love to talk. I have a few different stands including a 2 arm PRS that I may be willing to part with.

Please let me know if you are willing to discuss.

Kurt


----------

